# Disappointment in two of my recent purchases



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Has the title says. Last week spent around £200 on new detailing products and I am pretty happy with the products I picked and results apart from two, considering there reviews and pictures of the product in action that I have seen.

First been Gtechniq T1
Hardly any of my previous tyre dressing on, gave the tyres a good clean. Applied using a sponge cut into for applied two coats of the tyre dressing leaving probably about 1hour between coats. The amount of product used to dress the tyres am impressed with used very little and like the look much more natural (which I was after) than the glossy look that all my other tyre dressing product I have used give. Applied the tyre dressing Tuesday, on Wednesday did around 140miles and since then around another 60miles so altogether around 200miles from applying Tuesday to today (Saturday) and yes you can tell there a tyre dressing on my tyre but it's very worn. I have the continental sport contact 3 tyres.

Second been Poorboys Wheel Sealant
This is my first wheel sealant I have ever used and decide to try this out of all the others because of the large volume of good reviews on the product. Gave the alloy wheel a good clean and dried then after. Applied one coat of Poorboys sealant to each alloy then buffed off then applied a second coat to all alloys then buffed off. The results after were amazing my alloy wheel looked white (even though there not) real nice gloss and shine to them. Has above done around 200miles and yes there defiantly not has much brake dust or dirt has usual but there defiantly some brake dust and dirt there am not expecting them to be how they were after applying the sealant but was expecting better.

Was wondering if anyone else has experienced this and weather they could other me any tips maybe I have done something. Any advice would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Did you dry the tyres before using the T1? I have used in on numerous occasions with fab results. Although bare in mind that different tyres take different dressings. So what might work for Fred might not work for you!!! 


Within regards to the Poorboys wheel sealant. I didn't rate it very good at all and flogged it on. I prefer mintrims or at the moment I have exov2 on my wheels... Dust just falls off


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

PB wheel sealant disappointed me even with multiple layers. I have just binned it finding it had shrunk in the tub. That old with no use.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Brigham1806 said:


> Did you dry the tyres before using the T1? I have used in on numerous occasions with fab results. Although bare in mind that different tyres take different dressings. So what might work for Fred might not work for you!!!
> 
> Within regards to the Poorboys wheel sealant. I didn't rate it very good at all and flogged it on. I prefer mintrims or at the moment I have exov2 on my wheels... Dust just falls off


Did I dry the tyres simple answer no because after washing I

Dried
Dressed exterior trim
Cleaned glass
Applied glass sealant
QD 
Wheel sealant
Then finally tyre dressing

I would have thought after doing all that which took me a few hours then they would of been dry. Next time will dry the tyres and see how the product performs then.

Thanks


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Ok thanks. What wheel sealant do you use now.



shine247 said:


> PB wheel sealant disappointed me even with multiple layers. I have just binned it finding it had shrunk in the tub. That old with no use.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I find with tyre dressings tyre must be deep cleaned & bone dry.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

used car pro quartz sample from [email protected] elite , easy to use highly recommend


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I find tyre dressings a a waste of time tryed them all


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

For alloy treatment I'm using a combination of Planet Polish and CG Wheel Guard.
Dave


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I think the best tyre dressing for durability is Autosmart Trim Wizard. It just stays and stays and stays. It has a slight shine to it but nowhere near Megs endurance gel but its still nice. 

I use autosmart Highstyle though because its shinier. Lasts for 3 weeks without rain. Took the car on the motorway and drove 100 miles and it still looks like its just been applied. Obviously, these are silicon based so dont go OTT on applying as they sling if overapplied. Silicon cant be beaten for durability

I suggest you try FK1000p on the wheels. Lasts ages too.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

I purchased soft99 black / black for tyres 2 weeks ago and the tyres still looks like the day I put it on,as for the wheels I just gave them a coat of fusso light and seems to work ok.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

When you say they're dirty after a couple of hundred miles, I'm assuming you haven't washed them? Both products will struggle to keep the tyres and the wheels clean, but they make it much easier to return them to their shinier state.

Tyre dressings are a pain - the reviews on here suggest you're looking at 2 or 3 weeks maximum between applications which for me is too often, so I don't bother. I have C5 wheel sealant on mine and while they get dirty (less so than without the sealant), all they need is a quick clean with a shampoo'd mitt and they're sparkling again.


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

phillipnoke said:


> I find tyre dressings a a waste of time tryed them all


Have you tried artdeshine hydrophobic tyre coat ? Really good stuff best I have ever used :thumb:,


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Best i've used is Pinnacle Black Onyx, with regards to longevity, and black-levels http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/pinnacle-black-onyx-tyre-gel-16oz.php


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You need to dry the tyres before applying any tyre dressing. I also have the same tyres as you. I think you'll find as you apply more coats of T1, it will last longer. It's my favourite tyre dressing and does not sling.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Also wouldn't bother with the 2nd coatone is enough but u need to make sure ur tyres are bone dry before applying.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

i ether use carnuaba or ive got a tin a rimwax which i like alot, easy on easy off gives good results


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I've got some T1 to try but not used it yet. I normally use Megs endurance but I find keeping a can of tyre slik is great for quick top ups if you're careful not to overspray the wheel rims etc. I use it on my daily driver and it's really cheap (often £2 on offer in asda). Durability is surprisingly good too and I often get 2-3 weeks from a 2 minute application.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

What I use for a wheel sealant is Autoglym extra gloss protection, fusso soft99 sealant or Collinite 845. Either that a semi permanent coating is more on the cards.
P.s a wheel sealant isnt all about keeping a wheel cleaner for longer, its to make cleaning a wheel easier.

Personally I dont bother unless im doing or going somewhere special.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Wheel sealants - you are probably better buying a coating rather than a wax. 

I've had Carbon collective Platinum Wheels on mine from October 2013. Cleaned with a ph balanced shampoo and Dooka wheel mitt. Look brand new. 

In fact I had someone ask me the other week if I'd recently had them powder coated. 

Tyre dressing, I swear by Gyeon Tire force cured. Had 3 weeks from it that way


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Short1e said:


> Tyre dressing, I swear by Gyeon Tire force cured. Had 3 weeks from it that way


Best way to force cure the Gyeon? I've applied it 'normally' and love the finish but could do with that extra bit of durability.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You could use a hairdryer 😃


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm folically challenged :lol:

Well maybe I should give the neighbours something else to laugh at! 

Would a heat gun on low setting do the job or is that ridiculous and overkill?


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

MDC250 said:


> Best way to force cure the Gyeon? I've applied it 'normally' and love the finish but could do with that extra bit of durability.


Heat gun off eBay £10 delivered from babz


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

T1 tyre need to be dry to apply - this is one of the best tyre dressing around imo -


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I use the pet dryer on my wheels and tyres, I like the look of Wolfs tyre and trim black, and use FK on the wheels themselves, I agree 100% about the tyres HAVE to be dry to get a good result, as said that seems to go for any tyre product!!


----------



## mazstar (Feb 2, 2008)

PB wheel sealant is rubbish, compared to the latest nano sealants its application and longevity are not even comparable.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Funny I love poorboys wheel sealant, no sealant will keep the wheels from getting dirty. But the Poorboys will work just as good as others. Two coats will see you good for 3 months. Come wash time as said before no dedicated wheel cleaner needed just your routine car shampoo.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

mazstar said:


> PB wheel sealant is rubbish, compared to the latest nano sealants its application and longevity are not even comparable.


True it's not comparable, it's a different product. But you could say why use a car wax when you can use a coating , horses for courses. It's not rubbish tho. 
Gonz.


----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Orchard Glitz High Gloss Tyre Dressing gets my vote - just make sure the tyres are cleaned well with APC before applying if there is an old product still on the tyres.

Agreed on PB wheel sealant - does not work for me at all.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bit of a thread revival going on here but just to say of all the products I have bought over the years, Poorboys wheel sealant is the only one I have actually thrown in the bin. But as said earlier, horses for courses .


----------



## rogeyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

Tyre dressing i find Megs Endurance lasts a good week or 2 even in the winter... Apply, wipe off, apply wipe off. Lasts nicely!
On my wheels is Collinite 845, which doesnt repel dust but it literally rinses or wipes off and is still doing so after 6months...


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

All I ever read is how bad PB wheel sealant is. Ive used it for years and find it to work well.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=353070

Gonz.


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Trim Wizzard by AS applied with a brush gave me the longest lasting product i've know. After advise from rep he recommended it. Im not struck on the finish though, i use Blackfire as i have it but i find it no better than megs endurance.

I really like the finish of AG tyre dressing but it just doesnt last.

Tyre products are my biggest thing. I must have them all. Make sure tyre is a clean and dry as possible. Also let products dry as long as possible to help durability.

With PB wheel sealant i found it ok. Yes dust did stick to them but i found it washed off easily during routine washing.


----------

